# DIY BLDC/3phase AC controller.



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi I spend most of my time on endlessphere and some of you will know me from there. Anyways I built a BLDC controller and have it running. I have had a lot of help but its all open source. I hope to continue for about 1 more year to get it close to perfection! Here is a link to the ES thread. http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=30851 I mostly need help with code and learning how to write it I have a basic grasp but have a long way to go. Anyone wants to help that would be awesome. Otherwise well here is some free info on how you can build one lol.
I designed this to be 3 stages one for the brain then the fet or igbt driver boards and then the fets or igbts themselves.
Its a dspic30f4011 microchip and that feeds 3 ir2113 fet drivers that feed 6 irfp4668 fets ATM in the future I will test 4468 4568 and these fets to see what will work best with a winding that gives me the rpm I want. Then I will build a 36 fet version controller most likely with liquid cooling.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wait - you're in Nanaimo?

I'm still thinking of doing something like this for my car but its no small undertaking. I was chatting with my instructor about it just last week as a possible course project. I have a big BLDC motor but fear of blowing up an expensive IGBT stack is keeping me from trying.

I'll try and work my way through your thread as time permits. At 40 pages I'm sure there's something I could pick up.

*EDIT:* Fixed the link for you.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> Wait - you're in Nanaimo?
> 
> I'm still thinking of doing something like this for my car but its no small undertaking. I was chatting with my instructor about it just last week as a possible course project. I have a big BLDC motor but fear of blowing up an expensive IGBT stack is keeping me from trying.
> 
> ...


What big BLDC motor do you have? I have one that's rated at 20-30hp continuous and well I plan to spike it a little higher  Its 8uH inductance and 9mOhm resistance. Its 18 teath and 20 mags. Its also liquid cooled!
I could really use some more enthusiast in the area


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

This is the motor that used to be in my car. Its officially rated at 20kw constant but could have probably done better were it not for the busted plastic fan

Roughly 10" diameter including the cooling fins and around 120~130 lbs.

It was still enough to get me over 110 KPH but the chinese controller kept failing on my so I'm running a warp 9" right now.

My idea was to use powerex IPM 450 or 600 amp modules.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Trying to find a better picture but if you search colossus on ES you will find it.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> This is the motor that used to be in my car. Its officially rated at 20kw constant but could have probably done better were it not for the busted plastic fan
> 
> Roughly 10" diameter including the cooling fins and around 120~130 lbs.
> 
> ...


 It looks like a 3 phase induction motor. Have you ever mesured the inductance? I just have a cheep 50$ ebay inductance meter that is good down to .1uH which seems good enough for what I need. Innerrunner hu?
How many magnets/stator slots? RPM/v? I have 7 1200 amp 1200 v igbts I want to make 6 of them run a motor like yours lol.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I think maybe one of us will have to make a trip eventually....

Don't have an inductance meter, but there is one in the class. I could probably bring the motor to the back door (not supposed to take the meter out or 'somebody gonna get a hurt!')

The motor is an AC 132 frame (I think), but it is a perminant magnet BLDC internally. I had it open a couple times. There's an adjustable hall sensor on the tailshaft.

I *think* its 4 pole but I'm not sure about much else.

That colussus motor you're showing is 30Hp continuous??? Seems pretty small for the power.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> I think maybe one of us will have to make a trip eventually....
> 
> Don't have an inductance meter, but there is one in the class. I could probably bring the motor to the back door (not supposed to take the meter out or 'somebody gonna get a hurt!')
> 
> ...


 Its somewhere around there there was one group that tested it and said with no liquid cooling its 12kw then another that said 20kw then one group that said maybe even more then 20kw with the liquid cooling. Its really incredible. Its more about how fast you spin it and I plan to spin it as fast as the skirt bearing allows. Most of these guys ran their tests as 75-80 volts and I will be running more. Its 75kv so 100v would be 7500 unloaded. I want to see if I can make it spin 9000 unloaded and run it to 7500 loaded. The peak of the efficiency is just over 6000rpm. I managed to get a dyno run with 8.5 hp and the motor was still ice cold at those power levels with no cooling!!! Most tests show it 95% efficient! BLDC is very very power dense!


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Arlo said:


> I have one that's rated at 20-30hp continuous and well I plan to spike it a little higher  Its 8uH inductance and 9 uohm resistance. Its 18 teath and 20 mags. Its also liquid cooled!
> I could really use some more enthusiast in the area


Interesting progress. Did you include field 'weakening' or 'overspeeding' above the terminal battery * Kv speed in your bldc controller? 



_'Conventions' that get mixed up often,but in my reality the following applies:
u = micro
m = mili
9 mOhm = 0.009 Ohm 9 uOhm = 0.000009 ohm_





edit: When applying 0.12nm/Amp @ 218A that yields 26nm torque. Even with the sprocket reduction, Is that enough to get off the grid swiftly?


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats nuts....

Do you have the rough motor weight handy?

High RPM range isn't entirely a disadvantage. It could eliminate the need for a multi - speed gearbox.

So who's building these motors?


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

david, just use TO247 IGBTs, IRGP4096D is a good part. you can start with 1 or 2 in parallel per channel. not that costly to fry


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

steven4601 said:


> Interesting progress. Did you include field 'weakening' or 'overspeeding' above the terminal battery * Kv speed in your bldc controller?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL typed that before the morning coffee its 9mOhm
I have made 20ftlbs torque at the motor with a cheep china controller I am hoping to triple that with a good controller.

As for the rest I need help I have just got it running but I am not much for writhing code. I just started learning C and microchips 2 months ago.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> david, just use TO247 IGBTs, IRGP4096D is a good part. you can start with 1 or 2 in parallel per channel. not that costly to fry


 Can you provide a link?


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> Thats nuts....
> 
> Do you have the rough motor weight handy?
> 
> ...


IM going to be the canadian/northamerican dealer. I have two prototypes. They were the first two in northamerica and I was the first in the world to ride it in a bike. I have played on my scooter dyno with it with some external inductors. The low inductance is nasty on controllers. We are not going to have the motors made till there is a good enough controller for them. We figure you can run around 50kw to this motor for ~10seconds Which will be great for most motorcycle conversions. Here is a video before I realized the amp clamp is only designed for 60hz and its with a 24 mosfet china controller. And it is with a timing board one of the ES members made for advancing the hall signals.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

Arlo, digikey.com


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

BTW the software for the dyno video I just linked is from simple dyno and he wrote it to base the torque calcs off of roller diameter and as you can see in the video it is incorect. I am running 4:1 reduction and I have made ~80ft/lbs torque at the wheel so far I plan to triple that and I am almost done my bigger dyno with a 640lb roller! I could not go any higher with that controller because they kept exploding!


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> Arlo, digikey.com


I thnik you gave us the PN wrong I tried google and digikey and nothing.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Just for some context, my car needs only 13kw to sustain 85 KPH on level ground. My peak power is limited to roughly 37kw at the moment....Thats enough to touch 130kph. 20kw is enough to hold 100.(3000lb car)

So what can be done about the induction issue? 

The only thing I know of with controllers is have a capacitor bank, snubber caps and if possible, laminated bus bars to control voltage spikes.....but induction is a current flow property, so maybe switching transistors with higher peak amp ratings?


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> Just for some context, my car needs only 13kw to sustain 85 KPH on level ground. My peak power is limited to roughly 37kw at the moment....Thats enough to touch 130kph. 20kw is enough to hold 100.(3000lb car)
> 
> So what can be done about the induction issue?
> 
> The only thing I know of with controllers is have a capacitor bank, snubber caps and if possible, laminated bus bars to control voltage spikes.....but induction is a current flow property, so maybe switching transistors with higher peak amp ratings?


 I built my own controller for Full control. I am going to run a higher switching rates. Probably ~ 30-40khz where as the china controllers are ~ 16khz i think. Anyways what we need to look at is the BLDC motor works like a 3phase buck converter and the lower the inductance the faster the amps rise. So from there the plan is the have fast PWM and big big power!! I am building the best power stage I can and I am experimenting with different windings. I am trying 75kv which gives 8uH inductance most likely I will try 1/2 that kv for 4x the inductance and then running 2x the voltage. I have plans for all of this but what I can use help with is programming microchips in C I have a chip coming from a fellow in Switzerland who has it locked so I cant see his code but I can set it up the way I need. So making progress. But I want to be the guy who programed it and then I can make changes.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I considered getting a microchip developers board as part of my project but have no hands on experience. This probably won't help you much considering how far you have already gone, but this was the discussion in case there is something you find useful:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51983

In the end I went to school instead


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> I considered getting a microchip developers board as part of my project but have no hands on experience. This probably won't help you much considering how far you have already gone, but this was the discussion in case there is something you find useful:
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51983
> 
> In the end I went to school instead


 Cool thread I will read it in the morning.
I only started with C programing and microchips 2-3 months ago. Before that I was building up traces on china controllers its really not hard. I also ordered one of these then you only have to build power-stages and add some circuits for sensing throttle and current and halls and what not.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

Arlo, you do know about switching losses right? the faster it switches the hotter it gets


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> Arlo, you do know about switching losses right? the faster it switches the hotter it gets


 YUP dont have a choice. But I do plan to have the switching speeds lower as rpm of the motor increases. As well I am looking at using diodes in parallel to the mosfet diodes and possibly haveing the opisite fet in the H bridge turn on when the PWM fet is in off state during PWM to let the current flow though the fet instead of its diode.
I also have designed the best cooling set up for a powerstage I can and I am going to liquid cool it. Se this thread. http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=35387


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

in what sense don't you have a choice?
you might also want to lower the effective frequency at near 0 rpm as well


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> in what sense don't you have a choice?
> you might also want to lower the effective frequency at near 0 rpm as well


Ill admit im new to this stuff but i need higher pwm frequency at low rpm because of the low inductance makes the current hard to keep under control. Remember when sugesting igbts this motor wants ~100v max making an igbt not a good choise!


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

getting a smooth current probably doesn't happen with controllers. I haven't tested others but I don't think the math pans out for a smooth current and you don't need it either.
the relatively high frequency makes it feel smooth but the current probably isn't.
you can experiment a bit


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> getting a smooth current probably doesn't happen with controllers. I haven't tested others but I don't think the math pans out for a smooth current and you don't need it either.
> the relatively high frequency makes it feel smooth but the current probably isn't.
> you can experiment a bit


I somewhat have and this is how the big time controller guys do it! What i have done is added inductance to the motor with external inductors and was able to get a china controller to run it but its bulky and heavy. If you look on paper you can see lower inductance causes the amps to rise faster so in order to keep the current from going over the max of what your fets or igbts can handle you need to shut the fets off sooner! That part is pretty strait forward but having increased fet heat is an issue which i am working on. As better fets and igbts come avalible i will use them too.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

how do you know what the big timers do?
I think most do 8-20kHz. I think ACpropulsion does 15kHz


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> how do you know what the big timers do?
> I think most do 8-20kHz. I think ACpropulsion does 15kHz


This is not a A/C motor! Im not here to argue dan. But i will look for the specs later i think Rhinehart motion is one company dealing with uber hard to run motors like this!


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not fighting you, just trying to learn and maybe help you at the same time.
I think DC controllers use the same frequencies.
I think curtis 1231c goes down to 1.5kHz at low rpm, which is why they have that pronounced ringing at low speed and then 15kHz otherwise.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Yeh im not sure why they do that with dc motors. I edited my last post. But I will look at what i can for links for you later. I have been researching this for about two years and i have a long way to go. But im on the right track and I have a fellow in switzerland sending me a pre flashed chip to try with most of the fetures i want. But its locked and i want to be able to write my own code. One huge improvement with what we are working on is phase currents sensing instead of the typical battery current monitering and guessing at phase current like they do on the china controllers! Sorry for the spelling im on my ipone lol


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Arlo said:


> Cool thread I will read it in the morning.
> I only started with C programing and microchips 2-3 months ago. Before that I was building up traces on china controllers its really not hard. I also ordered one of these then you only have to build power-stages and add some circuits for sensing throttle and current and halls and what not.


I've never done any programming like this but there may be some later on in my studies. I'd have to double check the curriculum.

Been there done that with the chinese controllers though. Never again....

I notice you considered using an arduino early in your build thread. I've seen a very basic sensored BLDC controller that uses it to run a hard drive motor. Obviously there are advantages to using a purpose made developer's kit for motor control, but do you think there's any specific reason not to use the arduino for BLDC motor control?


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

The Big Sevcon 100kW Gen4 does 16-24kHz for reference.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Nuts&Volts said:


> The Big Sevcon 100kW Gen4 does 16-24kHz for reference.


 Yup and sevcon wont/can't run this motor! I know someone who has a lot of experiance with sevcon controllers.


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

One question I did have is why can't you rewind this motor for 400V? You could rewind the motor for for a kv of 25 which is 3x less. This would then make your inductance 9x greater (you stated 2x less kv = 4x less inductance earlier) right. 72uH should be enough for controllers to run this thing, the lower resistance wouldn't be to much of an issue as I've seen controllers state a minimum motor resistance of 0 ohms 

The bearings/shafts may not be able to handle 3x the torque if you still run 300-400A through the motors...

I realize most ebike folk don't want to run a 400V system, but for higher performance applications this makes sense to me. Then you don't need super high switching frequencies, just nice IGBTs

PS - I have been following all the progress of the motor and most of your controller over on ES


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

david85 said:


> I've never done any programming like this but there may be some later on in my studies. I'd have to double check the curriculum.
> 
> Been there done that with the chinese controllers though. Never again....
> 
> I notice you considered using an arduino early in your build thread. I've seen a very basic sensored BLDC controller that uses it to run a hard drive motor. Obviously there are advantages to using a purpose made developer's kit for motor control, but do you think there's any specific reason not to use the arduino for BLDC motor control?


 For the start I went with what was sugested. I learnt that I made a good choice. I also found that 28 pins is not enough and I wanted something powerfull so upgraded from the dspic30f3010 to the dspic30f4011. This thing can work at uber fast speeds so it is a good call and 40 pins so lots of control. Like the one I have coming is set with 2 throttles one I will use for accel and the other will be variable regen! The arduino is cool and I love open source but its not near as powefull or fast and for the extra 50$ for a pickit3 its not bad to be with microchip! I still might learn the arduino for the future. But for now I have an impossible to run motor I am hell bent of getting to run!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Arlo said:


> For the start I went with what was sugested. I learnt that I made a good choice. I also found that 28 pins is not enough and I wanted something powerfull so upgraded from the dspic30f3010 to the dspic30f4011. This thing can work at uber fast speeds so it is a good call and 40 pins so lots of control. Like the one I have coming is set with 2 throttles one I will use for accel and the other will be variable regen! The arduino is cool and I love open source but its not near as powefull or fast and for the extra 50$ for a pickit3 its not bad to be with microchip! I still might learn the arduino for the future. But for now I have an impossible to run motor I am hell bent of getting to run!


Thats kinda what I figured, but thought I'd ask anyway. Guess I'll stick with a developer's kit if and when the time comes.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Nuts&Volts said:


> One question I did have is why can't you rewind this motor for 400V? You could rewind the motor for for a kv of 25 which is 3x less. This would then make your inductance 9x greater (you stated 2x less kv = 4x less inductance earlier) right. 72uH should be enough for controllers to run this thing, the lower resistance wouldn't be to much of an issue as I've seen controllers state a minimum motor resistance of 0 ohms
> 
> The bearings/shafts may not be able to handle 3x the torque if you still run 300-400A through the motors...
> 
> ...


I have rewound one of the motors for 200v its 37.5kv and ~36uH inductance but 400v is very scary. Then you run into other problems like death lol. IGBTs have a certain voltage drop so as you raise the voltage they become more worth while. It has been argued by luke (from es) that rewinding for higher voltage is not the answer but... I have a motor ready for that either way I need a controller I can control so here I am! BTW lower kv meens higher resistance


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

not sure what motors you are talking about rewinding but keep in mind that for EV use we generally have to overvoltage them by quite a factor to properly motivated them for the peak power as opposed to their normal docile rating.

for instance we might use an 8kW 24V motor in a 120V EV


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> not sure what motors you are talking about rewinding but keep in mind that for EV use we generally have to overvoltage them by quite a factor to properly motivated them for the peak power as opposed to their normal docile rating.
> 
> for instance we might use an 8kW 24V motor in a 120V EV


 There is pictures posted earlier in this thead. I decided to rewind one to see if I can make it any easier to run!


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

Arlo said:


> For the start I went with what was sugested. I learnt that I made a good choice. I also found that 28 pins is not enough and I wanted something powerfull so upgraded from the dspic30f3010 to the dspic30f4011. This thing can work at uber fast speeds so it is a good call and 40 pins so lots of control. Like the one I have coming is set with 2 throttles one I will use for accel and the other will be variable regen! The arduino is cool and I love open source but its not near as powefull or fast and for the extra 50$ for a pickit3 its not bad to be with microchip! I still might learn the arduino for the future. But for now I have an impossible to run motor I am hell bent of getting to run!


Probably the thing you should look at is how well the hardware for the DSPic part (or any other micro you might look at) can support multiple channels of pulse-width modulation, especially since you're looking at doing three phase control and you might need full H-bridge support. At first glance the DSPic may do it for you, but you should maybe also consider the Texas Instruments MSP430 family. Their MSP430F55xx parts have three multichannel timers, and at least one of them has some pretty deep PWM support so that you won't have to spend 80% of your CPU time setting I/Os high and low at just the right time.

If you have any specific realtime C or signal processing questions, I have 25 years of experience there, on a variety of platforms... feel free to ask.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

TigerNut said:


> Probably the thing you should look at is how well the hardware for the DSPic part (or any other micro you might look at) can support multiple channels of pulse-width modulation, especially since you're looking at doing three phase control and you might need full H-bridge support. At first glance the DSPic may do it for you, but you should maybe also consider the Texas Instruments MSP430 family. Their MSP430F55xx parts have three multichannel timers, and at least one of them has some pretty deep PWM support so that you won't have to spend 80% of your CPU time setting I/Os high and low at just the right time.
> 
> If you have any specific realtime C or signal processing questions, I have 25 years of experience there, on a variety of platforms... feel free to ask.


If you don't mind me asking, which one would you go with?

I'm still thinking of building a BLDC controller as a class project in a few months. TI does have a long list of products that could theoretically do the job but I'm not sure which one to use.


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

Generally it's best to choose a part that is recommended by the manufacturer for a motor control application, unless you are really trying to push some part of the cost/performance/size envelope and you are willing to do a lot of character-building... so, while I have a lot of background with the MSP430, if I stayed within the TI ballpark I'd go with one of their C2000 family of parts. They even have some development boards to get you off the ground so that you can spend time writing code rather than designing high-power, high voltage circuitry. It won't get you all the way to a car-sized controller but at least the control algorithms should be portable to a higher power system.

The C2000 family comes with 8 and 12 channel PWM drivers, as well as multichannel ADCs etc... there is a lot of flexibility there.

http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php?title=TMS320C2000_Motor_Control_Primer

http://www.ti.com/tool/tmdshv1phinvkit

http://www.ti.com/solution/motor_control_high_voltage

Note: I'm not a shill for TI... I just use their stuff because in my field, they hit the price/performance/size mark. I'd happily give opinions on any other microcontroller family, and I know there are a bunch out there. Motorola was an early leader in engine management microcontrollers, and I'm sure their TPU module was the inspiration for many other micro vendors... Renesas (nee Hitachi) licensed the M68000 architecture, and spun off a bunch of embedded micros; there's also ST Micro. If you use an ARM derivative then you can benefit from a lot of open-source code for your basic control and OS functions.


----------



## Dan Frederiksen (Jul 26, 2007)

Tigernut, any of them have more than one ADC? not just channels to switch between


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

The micro chip I used (dspic30f4011) is for motor control it has 6 dedicated PWM pins 1 fault and 9 A/D pins along with other pins for a total of 40 pins. Its really fast the the pwm is not hard to set up. I need help with other things and more or less understanding how to set them up period.

What I need to figure out is how to write three A/D pins to sample current sensors (one on each phase) then collaborate that with the throttle position and make a PWM duty cycle. I also need to write the code for voltage sensing to switch to sensorless once the motor is moving x rpm. There is lots of other things But these are a couple of the big things I need to solve for sure.


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

Dan Frederiksen said:


> Tigernut, any of them have more than one ADC? not just channels to switch between


Not that I can tell (not in the C2000 lineup, anyway). The easy way to time align the channels is to set up multi-channel sampling (can be as close as 80 ns apart - that may be close enough, depending on your sample rate and signal bandwidth), and then design a digital filter that time-shifts each channel individually by a fraction of the sample period.

To get true parallel sampling you generally get into full-on DSP territory, or you can use a separate A/D converter that has parallel hardware and then read the data in... then you have data I/O overhead that may cost you as much as it would to run the digital filter to begin with.


----------



## TigerNut (Dec 18, 2009)

Arlo said:


> The micro chip I used (dspic30f4011) is for motor control it has 6 dedicated PWM pins 1 fault and 9 A/D pins along with other pins for a total of 40 pins. Its really fast the the pwm is not hard to set up. I need help with other things and more or less understanding how to set them up period.
> 
> What I need to figure out is how to write three A/D pins to sample current sensors (one on each phase) then collaborate that with the throttle position and make a PWM duty cycle. I also need to write the code for voltage sensing to switch to sensorless once the motor is moving x rpm. There is lots of other things But these are a couple of the big things I need to solve for sure.


Sounds like you've picked a pretty good micro for the job. But you are facing a pretty steep learning curve on the software side. For basic things like reading ADCs, you can probably find PIC specific examples on the interwebs. However, you need to implement a proper control system to handle the process inbetween getting the ADC inputs and determining the proper PWM waveforms... and then it needs to work in real time.

You can go a long ways just by taking your time and reading up on motor control theory, embedded realtime software design, and digital signal processing, before you write too much actual software... if you can draw a detailed block diagram of what you're trying to implement, you'll find that you can then focus on getting one block at a time to work, and you can also more concretely discuss what you're trying to do with other people.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

I just came back to this. I realized I have been gone for a while. I have had success with 84v volts off the charger 20s lipo and 15kw with 100v mosfets.

I now have 150v mosfets to build a replica with about 50% more voltage and the same amperage limit. I was able to get 350 phase (motor) amps to work smooth and lay down over 13.5 rwhp (with all kinds of losses from strapping the bike hard etc. I was using a peak of 15kw to get this.

Its a fast little bike you can see video of me riding it with 9.44 rwhp in my sig. And I will be putting it together soon to ride with the higher hp settings soon. Im just testing caps and PWM frequency to see whats best before calling it good on this controller and moving on.

Since I started this thread I have built my big dyno... Built about 3 powerstages. And have an arduino uno to sample volts and amps and feed the info to my computer for the dyno to have it graphed right in! I will maybe experiment with an uno for DIY bldc as well.
Lebowski is selling the dspic30f4011 preflased with his code for $20 I have blown a few but its very worth it to use his chip for now. It uses all the latest features to run bldc and starts in sensored then switches to sensorless.
You can program all the features using a terminal program.

Best dyno run. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6mS2jMaBRT8

Locked rotor test. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1yEShcbvHU

Video in sige with a ride while set up at 9.44 rwhp. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91pGd7jOgB4

I treid to embed the youtube videos but I could not figure out the feture mods you can edit to make the post show the youtube videos.


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

I had success to 15hp with that build now I'm testing a new one.








I had some problems with the miller effect. But I made up a clamp circuit driven from the signal from the opposite side in the H bridge and it seems to be working well. Soon very soon full power testing on the dyno.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looking good!


----------

